# D7100 - 3D tracking vs 51 point tracking



## Jack2013 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi all,
I'm having a hard-time figuring when each of the above would be better used over the other.  I read a review which stated that the 3D tracking ..'utilizes Nikon's 3D Color Matrix Metering II sensor to recognize what your subject is and track it throughout the frame'.  
Can anyone explain why this would be better than just using the 51 point tracking?

Look forward to your replies,

Jack


----------



## Tailgunner (Mar 4, 2014)

Jack2013 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm having a hard-time figuring when each of the above would be better used over the other.  I read a review which stated that the 3D tracking ..'utilizes Nikon's 3D Color Matrix Metering II sensor to recognize what your subject is and track it throughout the frame'.
> Can anyone explain why this would be better than just using the 51 point tracking?
> 
> ...



I'm still new to this and only experimented during the last half of our son's Basketball season. Anyhow, 51 points from my understanding is better for unpredictability and moving objects that can change directions including vertical. 3D is nice when an object is coming towards you like a person dribbling a basket ball. I found that 51 pts worked better when they guys was down court and that 3D worked better up close but again, this was a limited experiment on on my part.


----------



## Jack2013 (Mar 4, 2014)

Tailgunner said:


> Jack2013 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...



Thanks Tailgunner,
That's interesting, I wonder if 3D worked much better than 51 point up close, or 51 points would work similarly.  At the moment with my research, 3D seems to be relatively new almost a 'beta' feature, whereas the 51 points seems to be an evolution of a true and tried method using the autofocus.. 
Hopefully someone can shed some light!


----------



## harishu (Mar 4, 2014)

hi...maybe this link will be of some help 







Jack2013 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm having a hard-time figuring when each of the above would be better used over the other.  I read a review which stated that the 3D tracking ..'utilizes Nikon's 3D Color Matrix Metering II sensor to recognize what your subject is and track it throughout the frame'.
> Can anyone explain why this would be better than just using the 51 point tracking?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack2013 (Mar 5, 2014)

harishu said:


> hi...maybe this link will be of some help
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Harishu, 
Thanks for the link, I've seen the tutorial and it's fantastic.  However he skimmed over the 51 point part quite briefly, merely saying that 'it gives the camera permission to look for focus within the area of the 51 points'.  3D mode tracks your subject in real time.  Isn't the 51 points essentially tracking the subject in real time in continuous servo mode?


----------



## TheLost (Mar 5, 2014)

I wouldn't use 3D tracking for sports..  too many kids/people with the same colored jerseys and the system can get confused.

I wouldn't use 51point Dynamic for sports..  the kids/people can get too packed together and the system can get confused.

I WOULD use 9 point (maybe even 21) for sports...  

This guide is for the D7000, but the principles are the same on the D7100.
http://www.pixelfinesse.com/_docs/D7000_AF_Explained.pdf


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 5, 2014)

When I shoot my kids soccer games I use 9 point.  But I push the points to the right, when they are shooting to the left.  This allows pics with the goal in the frame when they are moving towards it.  And reverse for the goal on the right side, focus points shifted to the left.    If I'm behind the goal then I shift the focus points to the other side of where the goal is.  It all seems to work pretty well.


----------



## bigal1000 (Mar 6, 2014)

This is the most informative post I've seen around here in awhile...


----------



## bribrius (Mar 6, 2014)

bigal1000 said:


> This is the most informative post I've seen around here in awhile...



I actually have picked up a few things I need to know here this week. It seems my problem with the info here is im not keeping track of the threads though. I actually have about twenty or more things to go back and read, study, what have you. or things I wanted to keep in mind for future reference. But obviously, I think back and I don't have anyway to go back and read or reference them. So learning here isn't really working for me too well, unless I have time to sit and read that thread RIGHT THEN and the articles and info linked or posted in it. which can be a lot of info. Case in point, I already forgot the lens suggestions posted to me a couple days ago. To go find it again, im going to have to go search through my own posts.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 6, 2014)

bribrius said:


> bigal1000 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the most informative post I've seen around here in awhile...
> ...



I tag a page in my favorites so i keeptrack of things and then im able to reread them anytime.  But you are right, threads fly by so fast.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 6, 2014)

like this ... each folder has a bunch of links including to specific TPF threads


----------



## bribrius (Mar 6, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > bigal1000 said:
> ...


im not even sure how to do that on the new internet explorer. I used to just make desktop shortcuts but now my desktop is already a mess with photo files. I just added this thread, for example, because of the 7100 tracking to be a SUBSCRIBED thread. Im not sure exactly what that does but I think if I later go back and view threads I subrscribed to  I should be able to bring it back up, least I would assume so.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 6, 2014)

then organize them all into a desktop folder which can contain other more specific folders, which then contain the threads/links


----------



## BillM (Mar 6, 2014)

I keep a text file on my desktop and I'll copy and paste little tips that I like and I have a bookmark folder for things that I want to go back and read. Like an article or another site.


But back on topic, I use 9 point for birds and sports. It just works best for me, i've tried more points and 3D and i just didn't get the results I was looking for. Too often it would select something other than what I was after. Especially with sports, and as I gain more experience I could see myself shooting with single point someday, the exception being hockey where they move so fast and I keep getting slower lol.


----------



## BillM (Mar 6, 2014)

bribrius said:


> I just added this thread, for example, because of the 7100 tracking to be a SUBSCRIBED thread. Im not sure exactly what that does but I think if I later go back and view threads I subrscribed to  I should be able to bring it back up, least I would assume so.




I believe how it reacts is based on what you set for preferences, you can be notified instantly when someone responds to a subscribed thread. But that can get old fast if you subscribe to too many, I believe the other options are daily or weekly.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 6, 2014)

BillM said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > I just added this thread, for example, because of the 7100 tracking to be a SUBSCRIBED thread. Im not sure exactly what that does but I think if I later go back and view threads I subrscribed to I should be able to bring it back up, least I would assume so.
> ...


I don't want any reaction, just thought I could put things I have to read as a subscribed thread, so can find them under the subscribed threads list later. I like astronikons organization as well.


----------



## BillM (Mar 6, 2014)

Then setting to None should work well for you :thumbup:


----------



## bribrius (Mar 6, 2014)

I never use afc. just afs or afa.  Even on my other cameras never used afc.


----------



## BillM (Mar 6, 2014)

You should use af-c if you are trying to shoot any type of wildlife.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 6, 2014)

BillM said:


> You should use af-c if you are trying to shoot any type of wildlife.



oh, you mean like when I was complaining how hard it was for me to shoot flying birds? this is why?


----------



## TheLost (Mar 7, 2014)

You know what works for me?  I actually go out and shoot 

Kidding.. (kind of).. 

Put a program like 'EverNote' on our phone.  Make a note with all the settings/tips/guides you find usefull... THEN GO SHOOT!! 

You can read stuff like this all the time:
http://www.outthereimages.com/images/D7000_Setup_Guide.pdf
but until you learn what it all means its not going to help.


----------

